# DVO Zubehör und Ersatzteilversorgung



## tomdoe (26. November 2020)

Jemand einen zuverlässigen Onlineshop zur Hand der das Portfolio von DVO in Deutschland besorgen kann?
Geht bei mir im Detail um den Stroke Reduce Clip -5mm für die Jade Coil Dämpferreihe. 
Als wären 25$ für so ein kleines Stück Aluminium nicht schon genug möchte DVO Höchstpersönlich zusätzlich 20$ Versand ausserhalb der USA. 
Von daher möchte ich natürlich lieber irgendwo in DE bestellen. Nach einem kurzen Mailwechsel mit Cosmicsports konnten die mir aber auch keinen Shop nennen und verkaufen dürfen die es mir direkt natürlich auch nicht.
Woher krieg ich jetzt sowas zu einem "normalen" Preis?


----------



## cxfahrer (26. November 2020)

Auf der Website von Cosmic sind aber Händler genannt, die DVO verkaufen (zB lemonshox in Nürnberg).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomdoe (26. November 2020)

Super, danke für die Info. Ich frage da mal an. Trotzdem schon schade das die bei Cosmic nicht selber sagen konnten das es da ein Verzeichnis gibt. Aber ich häng mich lieber nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster, ich hab ja selber auch nicht dran gedacht dort danach zu suchen.


----------



## 0gez (29. November 2020)

tomdoe schrieb:


> Jemand einen zuverlässigen Onlineshop zur Hand der das Portfolio von DVO in Deutschland besorgen kann?
> Geht bei mir im Detail um den Stroke Reduce Clip -5mm für die Jade Coil Dämpferreihe.
> Als wären 25$ für so ein kleines Stück Aluminium nicht schon genug möchte DVO Höchstpersönlich zusätzlich 20$ Versand ausserhalb der USA.
> Von daher möchte ich natürlich lieber irgendwo in DE bestellen. Nach einem kurzen Mailwechsel mit Cosmicsports konnten die mir aber auch keinen Shop nennen und verkaufen dürfen die es mir direkt natürlich auch nicht.
> Woher krieg ich jetzt sowas zu einem "normalen" Preis?











						DVO JADE/JADE X SPRING CLIP STROKE REDUCER 5.0MM | Nubuk Bikes
					

DVO JADE/JADE X SPRING CLIP STROKE REDUCER 5.0MM bei Nubuk Bikes kaufen ★★★★★ ✓ Bike Leasing ✓ Finanzierung ✓ Profi-Beratung ✓ Riesige Auswahl




					www.nubuk-bikes.de
				




Nicht vorrätig wird nachbestellt. Ich an deiner Stelle würde nicht direkt über USA bestellen, es sei denn du kannst warten und möchtest noch Zollgebühren zahlen. Alternativ mal in verschiedenen UK Shops suchen oder go cycle fragen. Mit cosmic hatte ich noch keinen Kontakt.  Viel Erfolg


----------



## Deleted 283425 (8. Dezember 2020)

Bike24 hat auch was:
https://www.bike24.de/marken/dvo-suspension?sort=price_asc

Hibike gerade nur Reste:
https://www.hibike.de/finde-produkte-marken-und-mehr-mg-1--1?query=dvo+


Aber preislich ist das auch nicht alles so interessant...

Dichtungskit für 43€ zB ist so naja... https://www.bike24.de/p1225188.html

Damper Body UVP134€ für 90€
https://www.nubuk-bikes.de/teile-parts/dvo-topaz-damper-body-190x50mm/a-215069

Richtig gut: Steckachse für 107€ https://www.bike24.de/p1376162.html


----------



## tomdoe (9. Dezember 2020)

Um das Thema abzuschließen, ich hab dann trotz der doch überwiegend schlechten Rezensionen und Bewertungen im Internet wie z.B. Trustpilot bei Nubuk-Bikes bestellt und wurde nicht enttäuscht. Ich kann nicht verstehen woher die Negativen Erfahrungen kommen. Lieferzeit die angesagt war wurde eingehalten und auch der Preis war gut.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (15. Dezember 2020)

tomdoe schrieb:


> Nach einem kurzen Mailwechsel mit Cosmicsports konnten die mir aber auch keinen Shop nennen und verkaufen dürfen die es mir direkt natürlich auch nicht.


Arg verspätet, aber Cosmic Sports ist doch Großhändler auch beim lokalen Handel, dh das müsste über praktisch jede Fahrradwerkstatt bestellbar sein.


----------



## Thinnumor (18. Januar 2021)

Hallo an alle 👋🏻
ich habe eine DVO Onyx SC D1 mit 180mm und benötige diese auf 170mm im Federweg reduziert. Ich kenne mich selbst leider nicht aus und traue mich anhand der Anleitung von DVOs Homepage auch nicht daran. Kennt jemand einen Bike-Shop in NRW, der das professionell für mich machen kann? Leider habe ich noch keinen Shop gefunden, der DVO bearbeitet 🤷🏼
Vielen Dank und ride on!


----------



## midge (29. Januar 2021)

tomdoe schrieb:


> Um das Thema abzuschließen, ich hab dann trotz der doch überwiegend schlechten Rezensionen und Bewertungen im Internet wie z.B. Trustpilot bei Nubuk-Bikes bestellt und wurde nicht enttäuscht. Ich kann nicht verstehen woher die Negativen Erfahrungen kommen. Lieferzeit die angesagt war wurde eingehalten und auch der Preis war gut.


Da hast Du Glück gehabt. Ich hatte mit denen kein Glück. Die Rezensionen haben schon Ihre Gründe.


----------



## Stetox (11. Mai 2021)

Bei RCZ gibt's grade unterschiedliche DVO Tauchrohre für 16,99€

https://www.rczbikeshop.com/de/bran...een 302-120-1619001-704  1699e anstatt 24488e 

Code: RCZDVO
 Gilt bis morgen Mitternacht


----------

